# Tap water for hamsters.



## Ella. (Jan 4, 2019)

Is tap water safe for hamsters to drink. As I have been searching up stuff about hamsters I came across a few websites that said tap water isn’t safe for hamsters to drink. That is what all my hamster have drunk and they have all been fine but am I not meant to give them tap water?? 

If it isn’t what is my hamster meant to drink?
Any advice would be appreciated, what does your hamster drink?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

All my hamsters have drunk tap water with no ill effects. 

As to if you should use tap water I guess the answer is it will depend on the area you are in, if you wouldn't drink the water out the tap, then I wouldn't give it to any living being, but if you happily drink from the tap, then I see no problem.


----------



## Ella. (Jan 4, 2019)

Thank you for your reply. I do drink the tap water and it is perfectly safe for humans.


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Those sites are likely in the US where water quality varies hugely.


----------



## Tiggers (May 27, 2014)

As Arny has stated, the US water supply varies in quality dramatically. All my animals receive bog standard tap water and are fine .


----------

